# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Tea or coffee?

## Fizzy Doom

Which do you like? Hot tea, or Hot Coffee in the morning?

----------


## Otherside

Tea. Used to be coffee, but I got banned from it by my doctor  ::(:

----------


## Antidote

On a daily bases I'd prefer tea.

----------


## Ont Mon

Tea!!!

----------


## merc

Tea.

----------


## Monotony

Tea, green teat, peppermint tea ect

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Tea is easier on my stomach, but I prefer coffee.

----------


## Lost Control Again

I usually don't wake up til the afternoon, but I drink Rooibos Tea because it's decaffeinated.

caffeine makes my anxiety go through the roof.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Tea   I like a variety of flavors and go to Teavana and try new blends.

----------


## tal

Tea. Can't stand coffee.

----------


## L

tea all the way - really really milky tea

----------


## WintersTale

I'm probably the first person to say coffee.

----------


## Noca

In the morning?  Just an ensure lol

----------


## T-Bone

In the morning...coffee for sure (for the caffeine content). Although i'm not a huge coffee drinker and i definitely don't drink 3 pots of that crap throughout the entire day like some people. A big [BEEP] cup of it in the morning is enough. However, tea on the other hand is awesome, i could drink it at any time. Not big on warm tea though to be honest. On a huge Peach Snapple kick right now.

----------


## Frogger

Coffee!

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

tea

----------


## Coffee

WTF come on. I thought I was heaps more popular than that crazy tea. If you knew him the way I do, I swear...

----------


## Ont Mon

> WTF come on. I thought I was heaps more popular than that crazy tea. If you knew him the way I do, I swear...



U just jelly

----------


## WintersTale

> WTF come on. I thought I was heaps more popular than that crazy tea. If you knew him the way I do, I swear...



People be putting more than tea, in tea. Haven't you heard of those newfangled crack teas?

----------


## Coffee

> People be putting more than tea, in tea. Haven't you heard of those newfangled crack teas?



Tea is a dangerous game, i tells ya.

----------


## Ironman

coffee

----------

